# Lilium callosum



## Hakone (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## jjkOC (Jun 15, 2011)

Flaming color! I like it


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 15, 2011)

jjkOC said:


> Flaming color! I like it



yes, totally impressive color!!!! Jean


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 15, 2011)

Stunning blooms! Great lily.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 15, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 15, 2011)

Beautiful color!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 16, 2011)

I bet it's impressive in person!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 16, 2011)

pretty cool!!


----------

